# Dixon snowblower



## framedoctor (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi guys,
I had posted some pics of my DixonSPEEDZTR with a modified Craftsman two-stage mounted on it over on MLMF and thought I'd post it here too seeing its all about snow blowers here. I just got back to work on it, I am changing the chute out for a metal one from a Simplicity. I should have been on this mid-summer I know, but that's how it goes for me it seems. I'll try to get some more pics up sometime. For now here's a link to it over on MLMF.
Dixon snowblower - Lawn Mower Forums : Lawnmower Reviews, Repair, Pricing and Discussion Forum


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to the group! I remember seeing your Dixon over on MLMF. It's a beautiful job. Have you thrown some snow with it?


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

I tried looking at your pics, but can not get past the "type the capitol letters" security.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

> I tried looking at your pics, but can not get past the "type the capitol letters" security.


Have you taken a look at his link to his post on MLMF? The pictures can be viewed over there.

Once again, great job on the snowblower _framedoctor_! You did a great job at matching the colors!

What type of paint did you use?


----------



## framedoctor (Oct 31, 2010)

Wayne195 said:


> Have you taken a look at his link to his post on MLMF? The pictures can be viewed over there.
> 
> Once again, great job on the snowblower _framedoctor_! You did a great job at matching the colors!
> 
> What type of paint did you use?


The paint is Nason, an industrial line of Dupont I think.
Thanks for all the compliments! I did use it last year. I had some belt issues that I think are worked out. New chute is painted, but not installed yet. No measurable snow this year yet.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I would like to see the photos! 
but I cant.. 

two problems..
1. the photos posted on the lawn mower forum..you cant see them if you arent a member of the forum..im a member of "my tractor forum" and this forum, but not the mower forum..so I cant see the photos there.

2. Framedoc,
these pics:
C:/DOCUME%7E1/Tech/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png
are attempting to link to photos directly on your home computer..that wont work..we cant see photos on your computer! 
you have to upload the photos somewhere where everyone can see them..
liiiike..right here! 

Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - All Albums

I just created an album, to make sure it works..here is the photo I just uploaded:










give that a try! 
easy way to share photos in this forum..

Scot


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Man that Dixon is cool, how does it do going up hills ?


----------



## framedoctor (Oct 31, 2010)

Not so good going up hill with the blower up, fine when its on the ground.
I thought the pics loaded into an album on MLMF. I'll drag them into an album soon. Can you view any pics here if you're not a member?


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

hi framedoctor, that is a (fab)oulous (one)off snowblower. i assume you built it primarily for that lot that is pictured. beautifull job!


----------



## framedoctor (Oct 31, 2010)

trdr said:


> hi framedoctor, that is a (fab)oulous (one)off snowblower. i assume you built it primarily for that lot that is pictured. beautifull job!


I did, my driveway is only about 50' long and two cars wide.
Hopefully the pics are viewable by all.


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

Beautiful, just plain lovely....sure wish I could see a bigger image though...


----------



## framedoctor (Oct 31, 2010)

I added the pics to an album in hopes this works this time.
I hope to have the chute all done this week. I have to adjust the chute turn motor mount to fit the new chute.


----------



## framedoctor (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## framedoctor (Oct 31, 2010)

I am thinking about selling this blower. I built it to help clean up at work, but we now have a skid loader. This is kind of difficult to get out of the garage with our vehicles in the way. I want to replace it with a newer walk behind. Preferably a Toro 726 with the "quick stick" chute.
Anybody have an idea what I should ask?
Thanks in advance.


----------

